# Sticky  Welcome to the Urban Showcase



## Delirium

^^i'd like to see my threads transferred here too please :yes: (in my sig) as i'd hate to repost or start a new one... 

also there are several others i've seen that should be put here :yes: (but whether or not those forumers would like to i don't know :dunno:


pwease 

edit: and thank you :yes:


----------



## Pule

Godd idea Jan.


----------



## Taller Better

I am wondering if this is going to choke off those threads of photos taken by members.. traffic seems waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay greater in the old thread. Not sure how I feel about this subdivision yet.....


----------



## Benonie

Good idea, Jan & co! kay:

Thiis thread needs some time to get as popular as the rest.


----------



## Marcanadian

Could you please transfer my thread to the urban showcase section? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594983

Whenever you can Jan, thanks.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, marcanadian. I moved it.


----------



## cpm_seattle

*Number of Images*

100... 200! I have broadband so it is not a technical probelm, but for goodness sake, folks, can't we cull things down and post images that are somewhat remotely relevant to "SkyscraperCity" -- ??


----------



## Taller Better

This is an urban photography forum, and not strictly photos of architecture. "Urban Showcase" is a pretty broad term. Most browsers have a red *X* that you can push to stop downloading if either there are too many photos or if they are not to your personal taste.


----------



## cpm_seattle

Thank-you Taller Better -- I understand. But still, 200 images -- some of which are dogs taking a crap and bikers flipping-off the person taking the picture... what's the point?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ You are talking about one of the best examples of how to do a thread on Urban photography. Cities do not mainly consist of buildings, but of people.


----------



## fettekatz

Bahnsteig4 said:


> ^^ You are talking about one of the best examples of how to do a thread on Urban photography. Cities do not mainly consist of buildings, but of people.


I like those threads who doesnt restrict the view on shiny facades but show the normal life ... with all banality... well the defecating dog is maybe too much lol


----------



## Bahnsteig4

It's never "too" real.


----------



## fettekatz

Bahnsteig4 said:


> It's never "too" real.


idk, depends on the purpose/intention of the photographer. I personally like 'real situations', but there're many who like to watch shiny high-resolution pics like froma catalog


----------



## fettekatz

double post....


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Right, but (as has been said before) no one is forced to look at ALL the threads. There asre these and those.


----------



## Taller Better

cpm_seattle said:


> Thank-you Taller Better -- I understand. But still, 200 images -- some of which are dogs taking a crap and bikers flipping-off the person taking the picture... what's the point?


It is never possible to please everyone with these picture threads. You may have no interest in the cyclist, but the next person does. The key is to be your own censor, and click "back" once you realize you are not interested in that thread. The rules are a bit loose, and so far I have not seen many occasions where people abuse the privilege- uploading and posting photos is a lot of work, and by and large people are posting pretty good examples of their artwork. One thing I have found is if I have a lot of photos (say 40 or so) I break them into several entries... the quantity of material on one page seems to be controlled by the number of entries, not the number of photos posted at once. I agree that it can be irritating when you open a thread and the downloading goes on and on forever... if people do post too many photos at once, they are shooting themselves in the foot because most people, like myself, will just stop the download. Far better to spread out 100 pictures over a bit of time than to bombard them all at once.


----------



## Jesse24

Is the image alone by itself preferred over an enlargeable clickable thumbnail to save download time?


----------



## Taller Better

Hi Jesse.... it is more a matter of personal choice. Most people nowadays have high speed
connections, so downloading doesn't take too long.. or if their computer gets bogged down they can click to stop the downloading. It is best for people to limit photo size so as not to post massive pictures, as they take a long time to download!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Taller said:


> It is never possible to please everyone with I agree that it can be irritating when you open a thread and the downloading goes on and on forever... if people do post too many photos at once, they are shooting themselves in the foot because most people, like myself, will just stop the download. Far better to spread out 100 pictures over a bit of time than to bombard them all at once.


I agree Taller, Better. I now have that problem with my thread as I am posting about 40 pics of Bristol, maybe a bit less every week day but not many people are replying but I can't post the pictures on different days and claim them as being on that day instead of the actual day they were taken on (if that makes any sense). I think the number of replies from other people in a thread would ehlp, just to spread the pictures out a bit. It's always a relief when the second page opens up and everything is suddenly lightning quick again.


----------



## Taller Better

Bristol Mike said:


> I agree Taller, Better. I now have that problem with my thread as I am posting about 40 pics of Bristol, maybe a bit less every week day but not many people are replying but I can't post the pictures on different days and claim them as being on that day instead of the actual day they were taken on (if that makes any sense). I think the number of replies from other people in a thread would ehlp, just to spread the pictures out a bit. It's always a relief when the second page opens up and everything is suddenly lightning quick again.


It is totally depressing when there are no replies after posting all our hard work! LOL! One way of doing it is to break up the photos into a few, or a number of entries. The turning of the page appears to depend on number of entries, not amount of photos. You can always post pictures on different days, and just say you took them recently, or give a specific date. I wouldn't worry too much about posting them at a later date. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks Taller, Better. I might just try that actually, perhaps post Thursday and/or Friday pics on the weekend. I've just now got to try and find a way to get more replies, do you think it's got anything to do with the Urban Showcase not being as popular as the City and Skyline Photography thread?


----------



## Taller Better

kay:


----------



## jm4847

There's a thread about my country where some guy post a pic every once in a while. Is it okay if I start a thread specifically devoted to pictures I've taken of my city (Mérida)?
Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better

Of course! That would be wonderful! Please start it in this section :cheers:


----------



## amigoendf

Hello, my name is Rafael, I live in Mexico City and I'm starting a thread of pics I took of my city by night. I hope many of you visit it.


----------



## Taller Better

amigoendf said:


> Hello, my name is Rafael, I live in Mexico City and I'm starting a thread of pics I took of my city bu night. I hope many of you visit it.


Sounds wonderful! :cheers:


----------



## Leinad_pt

could anyone tell me how to iniciate a new thread?


----------



## Taller Better

With pleasure, Leinad! First you determine the correct section for the thread. If they are your own pictures, then this is the correct section. If they are photos from the internet, and you have saved information about where you got them and hopefully who took the pictures, then you make a thread in Cityscapes section. 
Near the top of the left hand side of the page of every forum, there is an option to Start a New Thread. Click on this, give your thread a title, and post photos you have uploaded at a site like www.photobucket.com. They will give you a forum code that you can cut and paste into your new thread! Good luck and pm me if you have any problems.


----------



## Singidunum

This looks like a thread that belongs to the other photo section - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832444


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## M II A II R II K

One of my original suggestions was to make the found photos threads have to be authorized before they appear, which would of course crack down on violations. 

And anyone that wants to post their own photos would be deterred from posting there and post it in Urban Showcase.

Off the top of my head I remember reading people posted their original photos in that other section. The key is to force people to post their original photos in the specified forum, and found photos go in the other. 

And if found photos have to be approved it would pretty much guarantee that whatever is seen would conform to the rules, and deter people from posting their original photos in that section.

And yea I only bother to post this for the sake of being helpful.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the suggestion, but in reality that would involve a HUGE amount of labour. Not only to scrutinize every thread submitted, but threads get photos added to them on a daily business. It would take a small army of people working full time to sift through all the photos. We rely on the common decency of people to follow the rules, and we very much appreciate when people give us a heads up on threads that are violating the rules... we all enjoy photos, and if you see someone has not been crediting properly, please drop me a pm! Thanks!


----------



## M II A II R II K

oh ok

One thing I forgot to mention is that it also may shift the balance of viewership and traffic toward Urban Showcase but it's a moot point now. 

Don't know if adding portals to jump back and forth between the 2 photo forums would be useful.


----------



## Taller Better

I appreciate the input. After such a long time with the two separated forums, it seems apparent that the traffic in Cityscapes will always remain about twice that of Urban Showcase. Not sure what the reason is, as personally I think it is more interesting to look at original photos taken by our members, but there you have it!


----------



## M II A II R II K

One factor I can think of is that the other photo forum has many more threads than this one, and more threads make for more search engine pick ups therefore more viewers.

As for posting traffic being greater there that's anyone's guess, unless it's because some people are posting their original photos there as well.


----------



## Taller Better

I think Cityscapes has the advantage of being the original forum, and a lot of people have just stayed with it out of habit. I do hope more people will enjoy our original photos!


----------



## M II A II R II K

On a final note, maybe it would be worthwhile forbidding original photo threads to be posted in the other forum, since one is supposed to be for original, and the other for found photos. From an organizational standpoint it would make sense and may very well draw more attention to original photo threads.

But then again that's just my opinion, it's up to you as to whether that would be worth the trouble or not.


EDIT: Oddly enough why does General Photography have more viewers and slightly more posting traffic than this forum....


----------



## Taller Better

M II A II R II K said:


> On a final note, maybe it would be worthwhile forbidding original photo threads to be posted in the other forum, since one is supposed to be for original, and the other for found photos. From an organizational standpoint it would make sense and may very well draw more attention to original photo threads.
> 
> But then again that's just my opinion, it's up to you as to whether that would be worth the trouble or not.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oddly enough why does General Photography have more viewers and slightly more posting traffic than this forum....



Well, the rules already stand that original photo threads are not allowed in Cityscapes. If you ever see one, please let me know. Much boils down to a lack of time to monitor every single thread that comes up... we very much appreciate pms from people who spot things going awry.


----------



## TampAGS

Jan said:


> This section is to present *self made* images of urban settings...


Does this include _moving _images as well? 
(I.E. Self-made YouTube videos of urban settings)


----------



## Taller Better

I don't know the answer to that one. These forums are basically for still photography, but I am assuming if you have a you tube urban study video of your city that is relevant you could probably make a thread here. If Jan says otherwise, then my apologies to him! 
Just remember only a max of a few embedded Youtube videos per page, as it is too hard to download otherwise. Hopefully you also have some still photography of your city that you could add to plump out the thread a bit.


----------



## tsweaver

btw just to confirm, its best to keep pictures per post low to make it load faster or something isn't it?


----------



## Ni3lS

I'm not sure. Anyway, I fixed it for ya


----------



## timo9

where i can find the best New York pics thread ?


----------



## Taller Better

tsweaver said:


> btw just to confirm, its best to keep pictures per post low to make it load faster or something isn't it?


Personally I think people should limit the number of photos in each entry to about a dozen, max. Each page has 20 entries, and if all of them are packed with 50 photos, no one waits for it all to download; everyone just clicks on a new page and ignores the photos on the overloaded page. Therefore people actually discourage viewing of their own pictures.


----------



## felip

Hi people, I have a question: this section is intended only for personal threads ? or selfmade photos can be posted in threads made by others?


----------



## Ni3lS

Yes only for personal, selfmade photos. No, you can't post your own photos in someone else's thread. 

Also, absolutely no found photos allowed.


----------



## o0ink

Can anybody take my thread to the section for general photography?
Thanks!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ To be honest, I think it is in the correct forum now: "Urban Showcase". These are all your own pics!


----------



## o0ink

Ah, ok. I even thought my pics in this thread are really not urban.


----------



## Ondro

*Bratislava In Move By Ondro*

delete, sorry


----------



## Linguine

Taller said:


> Personally I think people should limit the number of photos in each entry to about a dozen, max. Each page has 20 entries, and if all of them are packed with 50 photos, no one waits for it all to download; everyone just clicks on a new page and ignores the photos on the overloaded page. Therefore people actually discourage viewing of their own pictures.



kay:...I agree.


----------



## Taller Better

o0ink said:


> Ah, ok. I even thought my pics in this thread are really not urban.


You've got a point. First time I looked at it I had some problem with the photos downloading, but now I can see it is not urban. I moved it! kay:



Ondro said:


> delete, sorry


done!


----------



## Mossy22

Edit: All sorted now


----------



## openlyJane

Can somebody explain how I can add links to my own threads when posting?

I'm a bit slow when it comes to this sort of thing - so keeping it basic and simple would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better

Jane, you mean the links that we have permanently under our text? These are called a "signature". 
1) go to top of page, and click on the left hand side link on the blue line, called UserCP
2) on the left you will see a column called Your Control Panel.
3) go to the third section called Settings & Options, and click on "Edit Signature"
4) Copy and paste the page urls of your threads that you want to list.
5) when done, go to the bottom and click on "Save Signature". 

If you have any problems, send me a pm!!


----------



## openlyJane

TB, Do you think that my new 'Turkey: where east meets west' thread should be in the urban photography section, even though there are many non-urban images? I only post my own photographs. 

Or is it in the correct place now - General photography?


----------



## Taller Better

I would say probably it is best where you chose. Very nice, by the way! :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

I thought so - it's just that a lot of the threads contain 'found' images.

Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better

They are all your own photos, so I will put it in either section that you prefer! :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

.......


----------



## Vlad8

Are we allowed to post threads with videos showcasing urban stuff?


----------



## Yellow Fever

yes, as long as those are your own videos.


----------



## MaikelNL

Hello Mod.

Can u delete this topic please? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553487

Thank u.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Why? people seem to enjoy your nice photos!


----------



## MaikelNL

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Why? people seem to enjoy your nice photos!


I want to make a new topic of Madrid. 

New question.

Please can u change my topic title from:
*Fair in Bochelt, Germany.

To:
* *Fair in Bocholt, Germany.* 

Thank u!


----------



## Ni3lS

Sure


----------



## Benonie

Can you remove the last 2 tags some 'funny guy' added on this photothread? Anyway I think only thread starters should add tags to their thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ The link refers to an image


----------



## Benonie

You're right. I've changed that.


----------



## Ni3lS

Taken care of. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Thanks!


----------



## M_J_J

Hi
Can you transfer posts from 26 to 37 from this thread to this thread ?

Sorry for the troubles


----------



## openlyJane

Taller Better.

I'm all PMd out for today - I've exceeded my permitted 15 messages. Thanks though!


----------



## Taller Better

No problem!


----------



## openlyJane

.....


----------



## o0ink

Please change the title of my thread to "MOSCOW, VIENNA, SALZBURG and more - In the eyes of o0ink"

Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Fever

done! 

Btw, great thread and stunning photos! kay:


----------



## MaikelNL

Can u please change: The most beautiful city in de world: Madrid. to: The most beautiful city in the world: Madrid. (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638091)


----------



## Yellow Fever

No problem.


----------



## bozenBDJ

by the way, can a user have *Two *_Urban Showcase_ threads at once (obviously *all *pictures are by the thread starter/user him/her self) ?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

bozenBDJ said:


> by the way, can a user have *Two *_Urban Showcase_ threads at once (obvously all pictures are by the thread starter) ?


Of course! The main point of the forum is that you share *your own images* about the cities you've visited and you live in. There are several users even that start multiple showcase threads, and all of them were taken by the thread starter, so that's no problem! :yes: I even have my own showcases (three of them so far), and all of them are my pictures, so it's all good.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Thanks Anthony N., ! kay:  (i'm about to make 2 Ur. Shocase threads in about ~4 months  )


----------



## openlyJane

Can someone give me some simple step by step instructions on how to copy an image from google maps onto my photo thread? I have a MAC.


----------



## maja88

Please remove "thread" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1647554


----------



## Yellow Fever

openlyJane said:


> Can someone give me some simple step by step instructions on how to copy an image from google maps onto my photo thread? I have a MAC.


Do you know how to use screen shot?


----------



## openlyJane

Yellow Fever said:


> Do you know how to use screen shot?


Only with assistance. Once you have taken a screen shot - then what?


----------



## Yellow Fever

I'll show you how once I'm back home from work.


----------



## openlyJane

Yellow Fever said:


> I'll show you how once I'm back home from work.


I'll not be around for a couple of days - I'm off up to Newcastle tomorrow. I'll message again, next week, when I return. Thanks for your assistance. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Here are some videos on how to take a screen shot on Mac.
















After you take the photo of what you want, you can just simply perform the copy and paste technique to put it in your post.


----------



## photomakers

*New Tulsa Skyline Picture*

The Tulsa skyline has changed a lot in the last few years here is an updated picture.

Tulsa once known as "The Oil Capital Of The World," is a sophisticated, cosmopolitan city located in the heart of Eastern Oklahoma's Green Country. Tulsa is known for world class examples of Gothic, Art Deco and Modern Architecture.
Skyline picture of Tulsa Oklahoma by John Shoemaker


----------



## Romashka01

Please, change the title of my thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603389

from "_2013 - LVIV (Ukraine)_" 
to "*Ukraine: LVIV - the city of lion*"



Thank you!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Done!


----------



## cranecrews.com

The site i am on has no high rise or even medium rise buildings anywhere near it. The closet building over 2 stories is about 4 kms away. Its a nice change operating a crane in suburbia. 
Sydney suburbs - Australia


----------



## Guest

Flickr has changed their format again - it now involves a pin and no BBcode - it shows as follows (if you click on the photo it takes you to the link) .... is this gong to be alright for SSC ?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That's also what I noticed too. If it were me, for as long as you say "all pics are taken by me" in a note, then it's good. Looks like that's what I'll do too because that's exactly what I saw as well on my Flickr... It forces me to modify my coding by using the HTML code, retyping the code to match the BBCode format, and post them without the title and name.


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ That's also what I noticed too. If it were me, for as long as you say "all pics are taken by me" in a note, then it's good. Looks like that's what I'll do too because that's exactly what I saw as well on my Flickr... It forces me to modify my coding by using the HTML code, retyping the code to match the BBCode format, and post them without the title and name.


As long as they don't start their crap again  click on the "share this photo / upload" icon and click on the "pin" icon under the "email" icon - then choose your photo size - copy text and paste in SSC ... that's about the easiest way that I could figure it out ... thanks for the feedback mate :hug:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SYDNEY said:


> As long as they don't start their crap again  click on the "share this photo / upload" icon and click on the "pin" icon under the "email" icon - then choose your photo size - copy text and paste in SSC ... that's about the easiest way that I could figure it out ... thanks for the feedback mate :hug:


Well, I'll also try the "Pin" icon too (I saw the BBCode there too!) and use it to share my pics. However, if it were me, I'd just say "all pictures taken by me" when you're in doubt so that other mods will know what's going on.


----------



## Kampflamm

What a joke Flickr has become. Thank god they're still using the old layout on their German site...even though that one's of course also worse than the previous one they had up until a year or so ago.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And French flickr its the same. They still have the old lovely experience and that is good.


----------



## openlyJane

It's not just Flickr; Photobucket have had their fair share of very frustrating problems and difficulties too....

It seems as if people/organisations are unhappy to just stay with 'what is', and with what is already working well. There is always some new initiative or drive to 'improve' - but which simply results in frustration and inefficiency for everyone.


----------



## A Chicagoan

KeanoManu said:


> I have a question about picture size. I use pictures that are 1600 in width, but I've seen that almost no-one else are doing that and that most pictures posted on the forum are 1024, or smaller, in width. Is there a reason for this?


I guess KeanoManu isn't going to see this, but I still wanted to post this anyway, as it relates to my experience here. It used to be that 1600 pictures fit completely and snugly across my screen, making for ideal viewing, but after a minor facelift to the site, a few years back, it became that 1600 pictures went slightly off the edge, and you had to scroll to see the whole image. So I started using 1024 pictures.

However, I recently discovered that by putting "

" around an image, you can resize it to the size that looks best.


----------



## Romashka01

I need to edit *#89-95* in this thread Odessa,Ukraine: a Black Sea Pearl
but I see "You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days"


----------



## noi-pinuela

Beautiful Qatar


----------



## noi-pinuela

Katara Cultural Village - Qatar


----------



## Breakaway Comidas

Hi, I am a newbie here.

Just stumbled across this forum and this particular section. Love it!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## paul62

................


----------



## paul62

Thanks Christos


----------

